# ar-15 gas piston kit by osprey defense



## usmc2112 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been wanting to update my ar-15  to a gas piston for awhile and haven't been able to do so because most kits require the removal of the front sight tower/gas block.  My flash suppressor is pinned and welded so the front sight removal was a no-go.  I happened upon the osprey defense website and after watching a couple of there videos decided to give one a try.  i am very happy that I did so.  the kit comes with a new bolt carrier, and gas piston assembly.  If you can clean an ar-15 and own a punch set you can install this kit by yourself in about 5 minutes. All you have to do is remove the gas tube, and gas rings, swap bolt carriers and install the gas piston assembly.  I test fired my ar-15 today, and after 40 rounds of rapid fire the barrel was hot, but the bolt carrier was cold to the touch.  I never had an issue with feeding and will not have that gas tube blowing stinky gas and gunpowder fouling back into my upper anymore.  this product is so simple I have to file it in the 'why didn't' I think of that" category.  Below is a picture of my kit installed...


----------

